# killing range of .223 Remington



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Funny, I wanted to get rid of my .223 Rem as soon as I shot it at 200 yards got frustrated with the bullets blowing off course. Then, I shot it on a calm day and shot a group that was less than 3 inches. So, maybe I'll wait a bit longer before I get a larger calibre!

My question is, will my 55 gr .223 soft points still have enough energy at 200 yards to kill a rabbit or a fox? I'm interested in longer range hunting with this rifle but I also want to be ethical about it.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Absolutely. At that distance, there will be enough energy to assure a kill on very small animals... provided you hit where you intended.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Aussie shooter,
You could save yourself some time and mis-information by looking through some reloading manuals, it has all the charts you need to answer your questions.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

It has the power, you just need to do your part by placing the shot right. Expesially for a fox or something. You might what to take a look at some .223 ballistics charts. It will provide you with infor on trajectory, fps, bullet weight, muzzle energy etc.........Good luck, or me really....
Got exams this week darn


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

These guys are right, plenty of power at that range and farther. Biggest problem is wind drift. That's why some shooters go to a larger caliber, even wildcats, such as the 6mm-223. But that's a whole different can of worms. Sometimes people say get heavier bullets, some people say shoot higher velocity. I say look for a calm day. Your choice, just don't give up. Remember Ned Kelly, Never give up.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Aye dont expect to hit every single time. That rifle is pretty new to you. Let it have a chance to really shine. Practice, Practice, Practice and when your shoulder is about to fall off then practice some more!!

If I could only get that .22 Hornet shootin right :eyeroll:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Stealth said:


> Practice, Practice, Practice and when your shoulder is about to fall off then practice some more!!


Getting a sore shoulder may take awhile with .223 :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'ld still wear the hearing protection.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

you must have high shoulders :-?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Not me, they're old and droopy.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

sdeprie said:


> Not me, they're old and droopy.


Mine are young and perky.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Hahaha thanks guys, all sounds good.
I think that if I practice that much I'll be filing for bankruptcy before I'll be seeing a doctor about a sore shoulder! Centrefire really isn't cheap is it! LOL It is a raelly nice rifle though, I took a father and his son from church out for some benchrest shooting on Sunday (I'm kinda keen on his daughter  ), and the dad shot a 5 shot 20mm group at 100 yards with factory ammunition, my eyes nearly misted over I was so proud of that rifle! :wink: It was his first time shooting too. It'll be a sad day when I eventually upgrade to a bigger rifle. I haven't hunted with it yet, but at the end of June it's looking like a goer. I'll be sticking with this .223 for a while yet! I was ready to give up on it, but like every relationship, you have to work through the tough times, and we're both stronger as a result...


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Have you thought about reloading? I'm sure it has been mentioned. It does bring down the cost somewhat, and adds a different dimension to the entire shooting experience. When I can't actually be out shooting, I can be reloading. Check out the reloading forum for information.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

I do actually have access to a reloading press, and I got dies included with the rifle. I just have to find some cash to buy bullets, primers and powder! I also need to learn how to reload and everything about it, so I'll pick up a manual soon. I've heard great things about handloading so hopefully I'll understand it all soon! Cheers mate, good point.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I can't bring myself to spending so much $$$$$ on a reloading kit and all the other stuff you need when I could spend that on a new gun, my car, or lifes other goodies. :beer:

Maybe when I shoot more often and have more spare time.....


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Check out: http://www.leeprecision.com/ Just a thought. :sniper:


----------

